# Asus Z170I Pro Gaming or MAXIMUS VIII IMPACT?



## RodoGodo19 (Jan 24, 2016)

*Posted 16 minutes ago​#1 
	
​*












So, differences for me:

Impact has the best audio (SupremeFX), has a dedicated card for the sound. The Pro Gaming doesn't....
Impact has an *U.2* port for the newest SSD's (just Intel 750 series for now, expensive). Pro Gaming has a *M.2* port in the back (good).
Impact has 8 pin connector next to the 24 pin connector, better cable management. Pro Gaming doesn't.
Impact comes with a splitter to connect more fans. Pro Gaming just support 3 fans headers.
 
Price on Amazon.com:
Impact *$238.99*
Z170I Pro Gaming *$164.99*

So, which do you recommend me guys?, i really like the M.2 option of the Pro Gaming, but i like a lot the design of the Impact....


----------



## hat (Jan 24, 2016)

I think what it really comes down to is whether or not you're willing to shell out the $74 for the better board. That and I never heard of this U.2 port, I thought M.2 was the latest and greatest bandwagon.


----------



## RodoGodo19 (Jan 24, 2016)

hat said:


> I think what it really comes down to is whether or not you're willing to shell out the $74 for the better board. That and I never heard of this U.2 port, I thought M.2 was the latest and greatest bandwagon.



The U.2 is the new format for SSD's, the fastest but also the most expensive available.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 24, 2016)

How much do you plan to OC? What are your specific needs?

If you feel you need the extra features for this build, then it should be a no-brainer. Otherwise I see no need to go beyond the Gaming board as it's a pretty damn good little board and is already too expensive IMHO.

There's design and there's usage. Are you going to build this system and run it for years? Or upgrade as you go? Do you plan to go for max OC's or do you feel the need to keep a simple stable OC or even not OC in the first place? I think if you state what your plans are for this build you'll not only help answer your own questions, but give us an idea of how to answer the question for you instead of for us. it's your wallet, so let's empower you to make the decision.


----------



## RodoGodo19 (Jan 24, 2016)

Kursah said:


> How much do you plan to OC? What are your specific needs?
> 
> If you feel you need the extra features for this build, then it should be a no-brainer. Otherwise I see no need to go beyond the Gaming board as it's a pretty damn good little board and is already too expensive IMHO.
> 
> There's design and there's usage. Are you going to build this system and run it for years? Or upgrade as you go? Do you plan to go for max OC's or do you feel the need to keep a simple stable OC or even not OC in the first place? I think if you state what your plans are for this build you'll not only help answer your own questions, but give us an idea of how to answer the question for you instead of for us. it's your wallet, so let's empower you to make the decision.



Hi bro, i like your answer.

So....

I will buy the i7-6700k so, i doubt that i will need to OC, at least not for a long time, and if i do it, is not a huuugeeee overclocking, just a little i guess.

I will do all the basic task with this build and of course, gaming the newest titles, if i can at max settings with a 980ti.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 24, 2016)

K, well getting a K version is usually a waste unless you're OC-ing (or unless Intel's pricing is still messed up and the K-series is cheaper than the non-K version! lol).

Your answer is still pretty minimal, but it sounds like there's no need for even the Pro Gaming board, that it might be too much for what you're doing...but I wouldn't go any further than that for function. I like Asus boards, I'm using them in 3/3 of my home rigs. But maybe shop around beyond Asus, look at MSI and ASRock as well if you haven't already. I find it difficult to recommend a board higher than the Pro Gaming if you don't plan to push boundaries, tune and will use any of the extra features or toys. You'll just waste your money. I'd hate to see that.

If you're running a 980Ti and 6700K stock, you should have 0 issues performance-wise even on a cheaper board...do you need that smaller ITX form factor for the build or is mATX an option too?


----------



## RodoGodo19 (Jan 24, 2016)

Kursah said:


> K, well getting a K version is usually a waste unless you're OC-ing (or unless Intel's pricing is still messed up and the K-series is cheaper than the non-K version! lol).
> 
> Your answer is still pretty minimal, but it sounds like there's no need for even the Pro Gaming board, that it might be too much for what you're doing...but I wouldn't go any further than that for function. I like Asus boards, I'm using them in 3/3 of my home rigs. But maybe shop around beyond Asus, look at MSI and ASRock as well if you haven't already. I find it difficult to recommend a board higher than the Pro Gaming if you don't plan to push boundaries, tune and will use any of the extra features or toys. You'll just waste your money. I'd hate to see that.
> 
> If you're running a 980Ti and 6700K stock, you should have 0 issues performance-wise even on a cheaper board...do you need that smaller ITX form factor for the build or is mATX an option too?



i have chosen the K version because the design of those boards, i love them.
I haven't bought any component yet.
So, what do you recommend me?.

and yes, a mATX is a possibility, i have a Corsair 88R next to me right now.


----------



## hat (Jan 24, 2016)

He probably wants to do a physically small machine, for some reason. Maybe he plans on moving it around a lot, or maybe he just doesn't want a hulking behemoth computer 

Anyways, I selected the Impact for the same reasons he did. It has better audio and better placement of the 8-pin CPU power connector. That said, the rear M.2 port seems like a really nice feature on the Pro Gaming board, and the audio can't be _that_ different... and it's not like the 8-pin placement is abysmal there either.


----------



## RodoGodo19 (Jan 24, 2016)

hat said:


> He probably wants to do a physically small machine, for some reason. Maybe he plans on moving it around a lot, or maybe he just doesn't want a hulking behemoth computer
> 
> Anyways, I selected the Impact for the same reasons he did. It has better audio and better placement of the 8-pin CPU power connector. That said, the rear M.2 port seems like a really nice feature on the Pro Gaming board, and the audio can't be _that_ different... and it's not like the 8-pin placement is abysmal there either.



exactly, great answer.

i'm not gonna overclock my CPU, BUT!, i like the design of the IMPACT, the 8pin connector position and the sound it has.
I like the Pro Gaming just because it's M.2 port.

and i would like a small machine to reduce space and dust....


----------



## theonedub (Jan 24, 2016)

Go with the Impact. Price difference isn't too bad and you don't want to have some regret later. I bought the Impact VIII last month, but probably won't end up build it (Skylake i7 availability is awful).


----------



## RodoGodo19 (Jan 24, 2016)

theonedub said:


> Go with the Impact. Price difference isn't too bad and you don't want to have some regret later. I bought the Impact VIII last month, but probably won't end up build it (Skylake i7 availability is awful).



you are right......

skylate is on sell very well on Amazon.com and Newegg.com

i really like the Impact, the bad thing is that it doesn't have M.2. but i guess that U.2 SSD's are coming out soon to consumers. Besides, the speed of a SATA connector isn't too bad yet.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 24, 2016)

Yeah, M.2 was meant to be for mobile platforms, whereas U.2 was meant for desktops. Soon, drives other than the Intel 750 will be available and the U.2 will shine. Plus, having the M.2 in the back like in the Pro Gaming can lead to some heat issues, I believe- I read about it not loo long ago but I can be mistaken.


----------



## RodoGodo19 (Jan 24, 2016)

theonedub said:


> Yeah, M.2 was meant to be for mobile platforms, whereas U.2 was meant for desktops. Soon, drives other than the Intel 750 will be available and the U.2 will shine. Plus, having the M.2 in the back like in the Pro Gaming can lead to some heat issues, I believe- I read about it not loo long ago but I can be mistaken.



impact for me then... even if i'm not going to overclock my cpu....


for you:
i7
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B012M8LXQW/?tag=tec06d-20

i5
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B012M8M7TY/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Devon68 (Jan 24, 2016)

I voted for the Z170I pro gaming.I just dont see the value in the features the imapct has to offer. Yes it looks better but still.
The Z170I pro gaming probably has a similar audio as the impact. The U2 slot is only useful if you plan on buying a drive for it sometime, and the location of the 8 pin does not seem to matter since the 8 pin cable can be well hidden in most cases anyway.
It's your decision, you will have to live with it.


----------



## Prophecylife (Jan 27, 2016)

I wouldn't buy Z170I pro gaming, cause of lot of problems with it from release date. Take a look at reviews in big shops like newegg and amazon. Maybe later with new revision it is going to be fixed, but not right now. Go for impact.


----------



## ninjacore (Jan 27, 2016)

theonedub said:


> Yeah, M.2 was meant to be for mobile platforms, whereas U.2 was meant for desktops. Soon, drives other than the Intel 750 will be available and the U.2 will shine. Plus, having the M.2 in the back like in the Pro Gaming can lead to some heat issues, I believe- I read about it not loo long ago but I can be mistaken.



+1 to the heat issues. It's present in the Z97 version of the Impact as well, actually.  The M.2 drives just need some sort of heatsink on them to avoid overheating and allow them to run at full speeds. I'm assuming the casing on the U.2 drives acts as a heatsink?

Especially in an ITX build, heat can definitely become an issue, so best to avoid a component with known overheating problems.

You seem to be leaning in the direction of the Impact anyway, OP, so probably best to just grab that one so you aren't second guessing your purchase down the road.


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 28, 2016)

I voted Impact, with an iTX build heat minimalisation is important if you plan on gaming on it.
The power phase set up aids in keeping that area cool on the Impact.


----------



## Jury Pool Reject (May 2, 2016)

This is not an easy call...  +/- on both sides.

I am doing an upgrade/downsize from my 'sig rig, of which I've had the MB and CPU since April of 2011. My current Corsair 600T case is great, but I am sick of it's huge size and weight. I want the small form factor Mini ITX. The new rig I will OC because that's fun. Son and I play Battlefield 4, and wife HATES that game.

Pluses of both MB's under discussion...
Z170I Pro Gaming >  Price, has the better M.2 port, has standard MB setup
Maximus Impact 8>  Better sound, better placement of 8 pin for CPU power, more fan headers, more bells & whistles if you like that, and a swag coolness factor

Negatives for me...
Z170I Pro Gaming > Fewer 'bells & whistles', I like bells and whistles, slightly fewer memory options, if I use the Corsair Hydro 100i, then I have to modify the power pin connector so usb2 can be utilized there
Maximus Impact 8 > Not a spec MB setup for this form factor... sound card will not allow for required space of the Corsair Hydro H100i CPU cooler afaik, for me maybe the deal-breaker

The two Mini-ITX cases I'm considering for this possible build are the Phanteks Evolv and the Fractal Core 500. I would also have to get a smaller power supply than my current HX850 Corsair, probably the EVGA Supernova 650GS. from my current rig I would bring in the Samsung SSD. I can't use the Xonar Essence ST internal sound card.(no slot for it)

AND, to further complicate this, another bud of mine wants me to wait for late'16/early'17 and get the new 'Kaby Lake' i7700k cpu and chipset.... Sheesh.... the never-ending question of wait or buy now...

JMHO on all this... YMMV...

Thoughts on my post.....thanks.

-Brian in RI/USA
PC gamer and computer hobbyist since @ 1993


----------



## hapkiman (May 2, 2016)

It almost looks like that metal shroud covering the Supreme FX audio on the Impact might interfere with some third party CPU coolers.

*I see now - Jury Pool already pointed this out.


----------



## Jury Pool Reject (May 2, 2016)

Oh, just found this info at Tom's Hardware site, concerning U.2 vrs M.2...  don't have personal experience doing that...interesting. I copy/pasted his post... hope that's ok here...

"yhselp
April 1, 2016 2:32:23 AM

http://www.microsatacables.com/m2-to-u2-sff8639-pcie-x4...

It's possible - you need an adapter like the one above. M.2 SSD goes into the adapter, the adapter connects to the motherboard via the U.2 port, and the whole thing is mounted as a regulat 2.5" drive. A side benefit of this setup is that you provide better cooling for the M.2 SSD and keep heat
	
 away from the motherboard. That's also the reason Asus gave for not including an M.2 slot on the bottom of the VIII Impact - heat. Still, it begs the question why didn't they put the M.2 vertically next to the sound board, for example; or why they chose not to include the necessary adapter with such an expensive motherboard. But there you have it. There is a way. Maybe the next wave of consumer PCIe SSDs would be predominantly U.2 and 2.5", and Asus know this. Maybe not. Waiting might be a good idea; as is getting an Intel 750."


----------

